# Veloswap



## Griff (Sep 2, 2004)

Does anyone know when the veloswap is in the Denver-Boulder area?
thanks, Griff


----------



## BrokenSpoke (Jun 28, 2002)

*Veloswap is 10/23*



Griff said:


> Does anyone know when the veloswap is in the Denver-Boulder area?
> thanks, Griff


You can find more at velonews.com


----------



## RickC5 (Apr 26, 2002)

*Saturday, October 23rd*



Griff said:


> Does anyone know when the veloswap is in the Denver-Boulder area?
> thanks, Griff


Set-up is Friday afternoon 3-8, and Sat morning 6-9. 10,000 screaming bike fanatics start coming in at 9:00 Sat.


----------



## Griff (Sep 2, 2004)

*Thanks*



RickC5 said:


> Set-up is Friday afternoon 3-8, and Sat morning 6-9. 10,000 screaming bike fanatics start coming in at 9:00 Sat.


Maybe I will see you there.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

RickC5 said:


> Set-up is Friday afternoon 3-8, and Sat morning 6-9. 10,000 screaming bike fanatics start coming in at 9:00 Sat.



WooHoo, I'm looking forward to that! See y'all there (and yes I did mean to say y'all).


----------

